
Was the Nokia 3210 the greatest phone of all time? - SimplyUseless
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/19/nokia-3210-greatest-phone-all-time
======
agumonkey
Lots of phone in this era were special: Nokia 8210, Ericsson t28s, Motorola
v36.

~~~
buserror
I think my 'phone' experience peaked at the Sony Ericsson M600i, fantastic
keyboard on it, nice screen, mp3 and stuff. And yeah, a week of battery life.
Now I have a n5 whose screen broke by itself one day (I swear!). I put it
down, came back an hour later and it had a a crack. Oh and battery life is one
day at best.

I've been wondering for a while who actually decide to make these stupid
smartphones. I mean, i don't play, I need a reasonable resolution for a couple
of webpages /now and then/ and email.. and otherwise I need a good phone...
The last few years you get phones that have WAY more pixels than you'll ever
need, sucky battery, and the worst bit is, these phone are barely able to work
as ... phones!

I bet it's the same office that decided that 16:9 screens were a fantastic
idea...

~~~
agumonkey
16:9 is an economy trick, less pixels, more profit, with a 'cinemascope'
marketing flavour.

You're not the first to think that about the current uber slim phablet fad.
But the market is flooded and people will buy what is buy-able. There's a tiny
market for "traditional" phones design. Too tiny to re-emerge in my saddened
opinion. Maybe when the OS/UX trend goes away and people will actually want
functional and sturdy devices instead of cute swipe-machines.

